# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  A Special Ceremonial In Greece

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Dan and I are in Athens getting ready to do some island hopping in the Aegean. Today we happened upon this beautiful changing of the guard at the tomb of the unknown soldier at the Parliament.  

http://youtu.be/2q1MafE_uvs

----------

